# Help please I can't remember.



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Moving a light switch and dont have enough wire so I need to use the existing switch box and make it into a J box and run a new wire to the new switch location. Is it "down on the black and back on the white" or "down on the white back on the black" ? 

The old location will be in the new linen closet with a blank cover plate. I know I need to tape the new white wire black but can't remember the direction.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WTF are you trying to say?....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

If you have to ask 




You might not want to risk it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, you lost me as well. Run a black and red from the old box to the new box. Make the black the hot and the red the switch.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Hardly Working said:


> Is it "down on the black and back on the white" or "down on the white back on the black" ?


If you feel that the existing circuit was wired properly, why don't you just copy what's there? :whistling


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

*200.7 Use of Insulation of a White or Gray Color or with Three Continuous White Stripes.*
(A)(2) Where a cable assembly contains an insulated conductor for single-pole, 3-way or 4-way switch loops and the conductor with white or gray insulation or a marking of three continuous white stripes is used for the supply to the switch but not as a return conductor from the switch to the switched outlet. In these applications, the conductor with white or gray insulation or with three continuous white stripes shall be permanently reidentified to indicate its use by painting or other effective
means at its terminations and at each location


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> *200.7 Use of Insulation of a White or Gray Color or with Three Continuous White Stripes.*
> (A)(2) Where a cable assembly contains an insulated conductor for single-pole, 3-way or 4-way switch loops and the conductor with white or gray insulation or a marking of three continuous white stripes is used for the supply to the switch but not as a return conductor from the switch to the switched outlet. In these applications, the conductor with white or gray insulation or with three continuous white stripes shall be permanently reidentified to indicate its use by painting or other effective
> means at its terminations and at each location


As long as they followed that originally. :whistling


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't get what you are asking? A single switch for a single light is probably the easiest thing you can do. Is it even possible to mess it up?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Its down on white back on black, then throw a ring of tape on white to satisfy the moronic code that was changed 10 or 15 years ago.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Place one 1/2 inch puddle directly under the j box. Then lick index fingers on both hands and grab every wire in the box. :no:

Just call an electrician.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

So is it just me and 480 that have heard the term down on white back on black a million times?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> So is it just me and 480 that have heard the term down on white back on black a million times?


That is so racist! :laughing:


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> So is it just me and 480 that have heard the term down on white back on black a million times?


Nope. Ive heard it 3897049283805623480239503485078234678268937623 times. I have CRS (can't remember sh*t).


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well the best part of it is I knew exactly what you were asking, I knew the answer you were looking for...but the real answer is it doesn't freaking matter. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

It's just a rule that was imposed by the NFPA that dummies down the NEC.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

To quote 480 Sparky 1/1/2010

I prefer the old days when re-identification wasn't required.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

For those trying to keep up. I'm taking the hot from my old switch box and running it to the new switch location on a 2 wire (black, white, ground) taping the white wire with black tape and using it to send power to the switch and sending it back on the black to the old box and tying it into the light side of the circut.

TNT it saves me from running a 3 wire (black, red, white, ground) and having a wasted wire in the box. Just trick my old Sparky showed me that makes it easy to run a new location for a new switch.


----------

